# MySQL, INSERT und PHP Parser



## AnonymerSurfer (1. Juli 2003)

Also, ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe eine PHP Datei, über die Einträge in eine MySQL Tabelle getätigt werden sollen.
Mein Problem liegt aber nicht bei der Datenbank sondern beim PHP Parser, der meine Zeile nicht alsMySQL Befehl anerkennt.

```
$add = "INSERT INTO datenbank (tabelle1, tabelle2) VALUES ('$eintrag1','$eintrag2')";
mysql_query($add);
```
Dabei gibt der PHP Parser diese Fehlermeldung aus:
Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_VARIABLE in C:\wampp2\htdocs\news\postnews.php on line 12
Zeile 12 findet ihr als erste Zeile im PHP code.
Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Fabian H (1. Juli 2003)

Check mal, ob du in Zeile 11 oder noch davor z.B. eine Semikolon nach einer Anweisung vergessen hast, oder vielleicht eine nicht geschlossene Klammer!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (1. Juli 2003)

Genau das war's , hatte es allerdings kurz darauf selbst entdeckt *rotwerd*.
Dennoch vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

